# Plant food harm fishes?



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi, this could be a dumb question, but its worth knowing before I do it. Anyways...
does plant food harm fishes? I just got myself some Water Sprites for my p's.









Thanks for your time,
F15HMAN


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have use almost all the furtilizers of the market and i don't know one that can harm your fish unless you over-dozed it in your tank or buy your own ingridients from a chemical store and try to make a home-made one....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just get the sh*t from the pet store and there shouldnt be any problems


----------



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

ok, thanks guys


----------

